# I've got my first litter of kits... yay



## amdfarm (Mar 10, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin2::biggrin::biggrin2:

Pretty happy!! This was her first time and mine and I'm tickled pink... well dark gray... lol

She had 9, lost 2 and the remaining 7 are fat, healthy and very wiggly. I think that's very good for her first litter. I was very impressed w/ her crazy good fur pulling skills. She took it to a whole nuther level compared to other nests I've seen. I was shocked her dewlap wasn't naked... lol

Going to attempt to post some pics of her kits.

4 escapees.







Her crazy nest.






close up of 2 escapees.... SO CUTE!!!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 10, 2011)

Another pic of the proud mama. This was when she was 6 months old. Shortly after I got her. Doing her lounge on the rug pose.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy watching them grow it goes by too quickly!!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Sarah!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats! My bunny Josephine had a litter 5 weeks ago and I was totally caught off guard but I was already on here and everyone helped settle my freaking nerves. I was so worried about them getting too cold because of our thermostat being unreliable. All of them but one lived. So much fun!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh...you will have such fun with them. That's a good size litter too - I've had flemish have 11 kits and 13 kits....(not all made it though).

Congrats on your litter!


----------



## Cheyrul (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations!!! SO exciting! I never want to do it again lol.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats! Enjoy them while you can and when they get old enough you can see their personalities.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Sherill!! How 'hare' raising for you and Josephine!! I'm glad all went well!

Thanks, Peg!! We're going to have so much fun w/ them!! I can't wait til they get older, and I know they grow fast. My breeder had a litter of 17 and they all survived. I can't imagine having THAT many kits. It was funny, as the doe had made two seperate nests and then seperated her kits to make it easier for everyone nurse. He'd move them back into one nest and she'd move them back. After a few days, he took the hint and left them alone. She obviously knew what she was doing since they all survived. Smart doe!

Thanks, Cheryl!! Uh, okay. Why don't you want to do it again? Like you said, SO exciting!! 

Thanks, Sweetie!! I can't wait. Their mom has a great personality so I can only imagine how her kits will be.

A friend of mine calls herkits Hopelets. hehe  She loves my big bun and is always asking me how she is.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 11, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Misty!!!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 11, 2011)

All the little jumping beans, or popcorn, kits are doing great!

Let Hope out for free time. She binkied all over the place. I'm glad she's happy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats--always like the Chin color. Remember that we require more pictures of the babies.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Larry!! When I picked her out, I had a choice between 2 blue does and 2 light grays. I picked the light gray.
Okay, but remember you said that, because everyone will probably get tired of me posting baby pics. 

I took some pics today, but since they were all where they were supposed to be it was kinda hard, not to mention all of their jumping bean action. They wouldn'tlay still.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2011)

As a breeder of light grays (and steels) - I will be VERY upset if we don't get updates often.

You've got me so excited about an upcoming litter next week - now I can hardly wait. 

The funny thing is - it wasn't a planned breeding at all. I had a buck getting exercise outside in a pen and Thunder (steel doe) literally had climbed the pen to get inside with him. (I later saw her try to climb the pen again - not knowing he wasn't in it).

Problem is...Brady is a tort e-lop...Thunder is a steel flemish doe.

Anyway - now I'm getting excited about the litter (finally) after seeing your baby pics...


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 12, 2011)

HAHAHA Peg!! I will do my best w/ the updates. 

But and elop/flemish cross.... hmmm, wonder what they'll look like? I bet they'll be pretty cute and neat colored/patterned maybe!!

Looking forward to hearing all about your litter w/ updates and pics also! Deal?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Your doe is beautiful, I love light gray flemish. I bet she is a great mama and that is a great looking nest. I had a blue doe that built this huge nest, I thought she was going to go bald from all the fur she was pulling off. She only had one kit that survived, but it was the warmest baby in the world.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, Dave!! She really is a great mama and I was very impressed w/ her nest building skills. Amazing how they know what to do from instinct. I had to chuckle when I saw ALL of her fur everywhere, not just in the nest, like she did a practice run first then went to the nest. I honestly was shocked she wasn't naked or w/ bald spots after I saw all of her fur. She's not going to be happy w/ me having to run the vacuum today to clean under her cage. She should have thought that thru a little better. 

Ok Larry and Peg, here are the 3 day old pics. When I checked on them this morning she didn't even come in to supervise like she usually does. Guess she's more comfortable and used me doing it now. Yay!! Such a good bun bun.

The gang.






Something new she did last night. I thought it was pretty funny so took a pic of her. She got startled by them squeeking while doing my night check, moved at lightening speed for a big flemish, came in and dove onto them and then stuck her head clear down in the corner. I talked to her calmly and pet her to reassure her all was well and told her, "it's okay, get out" and she did! :biggrin2: Silly bun bun.






This is one of the largest kits. S/he was on top so that's who I grabbed. I also got peed on twice!! Amazing how much pee they have for being soooo little.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2011)

They are soooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now we need more pics for sure.:yahoo:


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh Larry, youcrack me up and make my day!!! :wiggle

I'll do my best. They're not changing a whole lot at this age other than getting bigger. I'm waiting for fur, eyes and ears to be open and then crawling and mini hopping. I'm sure Miss Hope isn't, but I sure am!!! hehe


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 15, 2011)

I took some new pics last night and today, but will have to wait to upload them tonight. I left my camera cable at the BF's house, oops.

I'm down to six, lost the little runt pictured on the far right of the last group shot. But I'm okay w/ it. Now everyone has a nipple and they're all growing and getting fuzzy and have nice fat tummies.

They're a week old today and are starting to actually look like baby bunnies. SOOOOO CUUUUUTTTTEEEE!!

Another week or so before the real fun begins. You will be sick of pics, I promise.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 15, 2011)

Darn!:sad:


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry, Larry!! I'm just as bummed as you are. Because I'm at the BF's and I still can't find my dang cable. I have two but can't find either one of them! GRRRRRRR

I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 15, 2011)

I want pictures too! I have to get my baby bunny fix vicariously through people here


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, Larry, Brandy and Peg!!! CABLE HAS BEEN FOUND!!! WOO HOO

Here ya go.... six days and one week old.

So cute!!!







This is my little one w/ an owie on its chest I'm watching, but so far so good.






I love this shot of the group. Their coats are so nice and shiny!! The chunky monkey on its' side is the one that usually lays on its back w/ belly up. So funny, yet very cute at the same time.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my....I'm in love - and SOOOOO excited. Seeing your babies is making me excited about Thunder that is.

Your babies are adorable - I love the one on its side...well - I love all of them and would take any one!

Thunder is due tomorrow and I'm waiting anxiously.

By the way - at this age - if you lightly clean them with a damp paper towel you can usually tell how many girls and how many boys you have - by h ow they pee.

Girls dribble...boys shoot.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations  One of my does pulls that much fur too, she's insane, she starts pulling it about a day after she's mated!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, Peg!! I'm excited for your upcoming Flea-lops, too! LOL Can't wait for pics and updates also.

Oh, thanks for the sexing tip! The one I'm holding in the 3 day old pics is most definitely a boy. I pulled him away from me when he peed on me the first time and it was shooting big time! I couldn't believe how much pee he had in him. He peed on me twice in like 2 minutes. Leave it to a boy to do that!! :biggrin2:The other two I've held for pics didn't pee on me so maybe they're girls and being more polite.... lol... yea right.

Is there any way I can mark them at this age so I know who I think is a girl and whose a boy? That's not going to be permanent, of course? I think the one on its side is the boy, he's the biggest of the group, but the rest are catching up. Amazed how big their feet are already...

Thanks, Ciara!! Oh funny, your doe is insane and likes to plan ahead apparently. Hope waited until right before kindling to start pulling.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 17, 2011)

What cute little balls of wrinkles! Permanent marker in their ears works. It maybe lasts for a week but depends if momma cleans it off.


----------



## Cheyrul (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't want to do it again because of all the poop and pee and our doe, Beelzebunny died 4 weeks after she delivered. I have 8 of my 9 kids living here and they are not much help taking care of the 4 bunnies we are keeping (3 of the kits and the daddy). I find it to be too much to deal with, we also have 2 dogs (one is still sort of in the puppy stage) and 6 cats (2 are my adult daughter's). 
I did enjoy the whole experience and do like the 3 babies, the daddy is growing on me but my heart belonged to the evil Beelzebunny who seemed to really like and trust me and no one else.
Today we were in Tractor Supply buying Timothy hay and they had several blackish bunnies about same size (guessing age) as ours, one was soooo sweet I was tempted. It nipped some sense into me lmao. Ours have been handled so much, while they are not huge cuddlers, they seem to like some personal snuggle time with me. They lick, not nip. Beelza would bite, really aggressively when pregnant then stopped, at least me. Not in the mood for more bruises and blood loss.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Sarah and for the marker tip. I wasn't sure if that would hurt their delicate skin or not or mama if she tried to clean it off.

Wow, Cheryl... you've got your plate overloaded. Sorry you lost your doe. 

More pics... sorry... I can't help it and I have to share them w/ someone.  8 day old pics. So can't wait til their eyes open.

Another pic of Hope, my professional lounge bunny in her cage chillaxin, as usual. 






Here you can spot my upside down sleeping boy w/ a sibling on top of his head. LOL






A close up... lol






And an awwwww.... so hard to get them to sit still for these pics.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are absolutely positively adorable!!!
Hmmm I wonder if raising flemish giants is like raising Great Danes???? I've done that twice and won't do it again.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness - I'm in love. 

We just fed ours a little bit ago. I couldn't tell for sure if they'd been fed (but they did have some poops - just not very big tummies). So we made up some formula and fed them and got them to pee, etc.

You're about a week ahead of us....so now I remember what I have to look forward to! 

I love the last photo - I love all of them - but especially that last one!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 18, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh, tooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!!

LOL, Angela. I don't think so. Danes are MUCH bigger and eat a LOT more than Flemish.

I was shocked to see at 9 days old last night after getting home from the rabbit show, that many of them already have one eye open!! Yay!! I thought that was a bit early though???? So far they've not started exploring, but they could if they really wanted to. They're strong and big enough.

So here's eye open pics of two of them.






And one of them. They did so good holding still for pics.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 20, 2011)

They are looking great, such cuties.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Dave!

So I shouldn't be concerned about eyes starting to open this early? I thought it didn't happen until they were 2 weeks old. We're not there until Thursday.

I can't wait until they grow into those huge heads of theirs. LOL Poor things.


----------



## Jashaira (Mar 21, 2011)

Nope they start to open there eyes at 10 days so you are good. They are so cute and big alredy.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 21, 2011)

id also say they are right on time. So cute! If any of them dont have their eyes open by day 14 you can take a paper towel and wet it. Gently wipe their eyes and help open them.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 21, 2011)

within 2 days you will be in trouble. After the eyes open baby bunnies are lil monsters.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks gals!! They all have both eyes open now. And they're starting to explore out of the nest. Only one made it over the board blocking them from the main part of the cage. Got half way and couldn't figure out how to get back in. LOL So I helped him/her out. I doubt Hope would have put him/her back. We've got to figure out how to let them explore into the main part of the cage once they master that whole hopping thing. The holes on the bottom of her cage are too big their little "big" feet. LOL Not sure how to do that and yet keep Hope's area clean and tidy. She doesn't have room for a large litter box.... I guess we didn't think that well enough thru when we built the new hutch for her. Hmmmmm


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 22, 2011)

They are just TOOO adorable, a friend of mine that has 2 smaller rabbits currently was talking to me about the giant breed rabbits, I might have to mention I know someone who has a litter of them. hee hee


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 22, 2011)

They grow so fast! Its cute watching bunny's grow into their ears.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 22, 2011)

12 days old and they're not lil mosters yet, Crystal. Maybe Flemish are too laid back to be monsters? LOL

Haha, Angela!! Definitely let your friend know and if she's interested, cool!  If not, oh well.

I took them all out for "playtime" which turned quickly into nap time.  They haven't figured out how to hop, they try and go up or straight out, so funny to watch them try. They definitely crawl better than they hop. They seem to scare themselves when they try to hop and then touch a litter mate. Super cute popcorn action then. 

9 day old pic I forgot to upload showing the size of their huge feet!!







12 days old pics.... Baby's Day Out... lol






Mouse trying to figure out what they are exactly. She's still clueless and both cats leave them alone, which is nice.






Awwww... sibling love....






SOOOOOOOOOOCUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 23, 2011)

too bad we don't live closer.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 23, 2011)

So you can turn my precious babies into monsters? LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great Pictures!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Dave!!

Here's more pics of the little darlings. Including my "monster" little loverboy. He's so sweet and affectionate.

I let them out for about an hour of playtime today and they had alot of fun. Now they know how to hop and are learning to binky, which is adorable. It's like they don't know their back feet are longer than their front feet, so they get carried away and almost sommersault or do head stands. LOL

Selfportrait of me and little loverboy at 15 days old. After he grunted, boxed and told me off. LOL






Monster/loverboy on my bed.






Monster/loverboy on the couch.






Group shot, 16 days old. The one at the top is mid hop, so first action shot! LOL






3 of them, including loverboy ham stealing the show... hehe






Bath time.






Easter basket full of babies. All six are in there!  I weighed them and they're 4lbs total in the basket.






AWWWW, basket full of bunnies in a bigger basket. I'm having so much fun w/ them.






Hope you enjoyed the new pics!!


----------



## Yield (Mar 26, 2011)

[align=center]How cute! Thanks for uploading more pics! =D


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pictures, the bunny's are so cute!


----------



## 4kr (Mar 27, 2011)

Absolutely CUTE!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness...I'm so jealous.

I love the personality of your monster bunny.....I breed for type - but I also consider personality - to me - a bunny like that tends to be a keeper - at least while I watch them grow out to see how they develop.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh they are all just adorable, I agree monster bunny looks like he has loads of personality.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! No problem sharing them, I'm loving it.  And I'm glad you're enjoying watching them grow up.

Now I've got four people that have told me I need to keep Monster bunny. He really has quite the personality and I love it. He hops into my lap and then climbs up me for snuggles and kisses in the crook of my neck. Just a doll.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 11, 2011)

How are those babies doing we need another update.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 11, 2011)

wow they grow so fast


----------



## 4kr (Apr 11, 2011)

More pics please! ;-) Lindy...I love that new profile pic, too cute!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 11, 2011)

They are way too cute! :inlove: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks much for sharing with us your growing babies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2011)

They are just so cute. Love their color.


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 11, 2011)

Gee, lets see. they should be eating out of mom's food dish about now and drinking from a water bottle or bowl. 

More pics please!


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone!!! I'm glad you've enjoyed watching them grow, and that they sure are!! 

They will be 5 weeks old tomorrow.  And they've been eating out of their own food dishes plus mom's for 2 weeks now. They have their own water dish, but also use mom's water bottle. Hope also uses the water dish when she's too lazy to get up and turn around to drink from said bottle... LOL

I'll get more pics of them tomorrow for their 5 week birthday, but here's a couple teasers w/ Monster... oh yeah.... I sexed a couple of them and the two largest kits appear to be DOES!!! So yep, poor "Monster" is actually a GIRL, I feel so badly. I hope I haven't given her a complex by calling her a boy all this time. She's still a big sweetheart and likes to snuggle. And after a breeder friend of mine re-sexes them for me this weekend and she is a girl, I'm definitely KEEPING HER!!! And even if she's a he, I'm KEEPING him! 

They also don't spend much time in the bedroom anymore either. They'd rather use mom as a jungle gym and cuddle buddyin her part of the cage now. They pile on top of her and each other quite regularly, it's soooo cute!! She's also a lot more laid back now that they're not trying to nurse constantly. I haven't actually seen them looking for the spigot in some time now. Hope is a lot happier and she's so good w/ them.

Me and "Monster"







"Monster" chillaxin in my lap. She's just so dang sweet!!! I LOVE HER!






More pics tomorrow, promise. Problem is they don't stay still very long at all, so we'll see how it goes. haha


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh they are still sooo adorable, I'm glad you decided to keep little Monster/Monsterette I'm sure either way they won't have a complex they're too cute to let anything us dumb humans say affect them LOL.
YAY! More pics coming!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 12, 2011)

wow, at 5 weeks they look slightly larger than my full grown mini lop or satin, much bigger than the angora! I'm glad your keeping monser/monsterette. What great bunnitude


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 12, 2011)

Such precious babies! Can't get enough of them! I have one left waiting to go to her new home and the one I'm keeping but I go through the photos from time to time. I miss the little brats LOL


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, sorry that took so long, didn't feel well yesterday, so took pics of some of them in the wee hours then couldn't get my computer to cooperate and gave up! 

Here's a pic taken at just about 4 weeks old. I thought they were cute sitting there eating their greens.






Hope and "Monsterette" sharing their greens. Awe... Same age as above.






5 weeks now.... Baby bun butts. lol I only took 3 out as they're harder to keep track of since they're bigger, faster and more mobile.











Guess whose stealing the show? The other two w/ her are both bucks. One has the cutest and funniest ears. I just love it, gives him character.






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are just adorable! You just gotta love the ears! 
I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, Angela! They are so fun to cuddle w/ at this age. When Hope's size, it's a little harder. lol

Yes, feeling better, thanks!

L.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> Okay, sorry that took so long, didn't feel well yesterday, so took pics of some of them in the wee hours then couldn't get my computer to cooperate and gave up!
> 
> Here's a pic taken at just about 4 weeks old. I thought they were cute sitting there eating their greens.
> 
> ...


So cute! They need to come to Indiana to visit for 10 years or so.


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 17, 2011)

I am hoping the bucks owner doesn't choose monterette as they one he wants. That would be bad. The good news it you don't need another cacge right away for monsterette she can stay with Hope for a little while!


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, Dave, send money and they can come live w/ you! Well, four of them anyway... LOL

Corely... He won't pick her, as I've already claimed her as my favorite. He just wants a doe, that's all I know. He hasn't even seen them yet and will wait until they're weaned to pick his then. Monsterette and Hope are buddies. She's very much a mamma's girl and they eat, sleep and lounge together all of the time. So yes, thankfully they can stay together for some time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

I think they'd like to visit Las Vegas FIRST!


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL, Larry! Same thing as I told Dave applies to you, as well. 

Baby buns were 6 weeks old Wednesday and they're really growing!! 3.5-4lbs now. Ears are 5", which is awesome, and they're starting to stand them up more now.... super cute. Their ears look bigger than they are now. LOL

I'll try to get some pics later today.

I also sexed everyone tonight and marked ears to keep track. Little bummed at my odds. I've got FOUR bucks and only TWO does.  I have a feeling I might not get to keep Monster afterall.  The other doe is Popeye and she's getting over nestbox eye and I'm not sure the daddy's owner will want her or not. She is a bit bigger than Monster, but her eye is healing wonderfully. UGH!!!

Will keep ya posted!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 22, 2011)

I always think the stud should get second pick lol. I mean they haven't went through all the feed the mothers owner has and taken care of them exc. But that's how I roll.


and they are SOOOO beautiful!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 25, 2011)

I sure hope you get to keep Monsterette! Nest box eye is no big deal, it isn't like it is hereditary or anything. It also usually does not permanently mess up their eyes so she would still be showable in the future.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL, thanks,Crystal! I like how you roll... 

Thanks, Corely! I'm going to do everything in power to keep Monster, and yes, I still call her Monster! She knows her name.  She boxed and nipped at me today while I was playing w/ them. She's a little turd. She also tries to jump out of the hutch every time I open the door. She seems to think she rules this house. She is sorely mistaken. My female cat does. LOL

I had a breeder tell me if you show a bun that has had nest box eye, thata good judgewill notice. I'm also not sure what he's going to do w/ his pick either. Breed, show or sell. She's a nice bun, too, and I'd be happy w/ either one since I've worked w/ both of them so much.

A few 6 week old pics. They'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and Hope is still being very tolerable of her kids. Good bun bun.

Nappingafter eating their salads.






Monster!!! So sweet and innocent... LOL






I thought this was HILARIOUS, so had to take a pic. Hope honestly thought because her eyes were covered that I couldn't actually see her! Hello, Hope, You Are Huge! Just because you buried your face in your kids doesn't mean you're hiding. She's so funny!! I love her!






Enjoy the pics!!! They're really growing up and I'm a little sad at how fast they're growing, but I knew it would happen! sigh....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 26, 2011)

Look at them big feetz! They are so cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2011)

They are so cute. The Check is in the mail!


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL, thanks, Dave and Larry! Yes, they have HUGE feeties for sure.

I took some more pics of a couple of them this evening... will get them up here after awhile. Have to download them first.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 27, 2011)

More pics, as promised!!  7 weeks old today, took these last night, so close enough... lol

MONSTER!!! Look how big she is compared to the other pic of her on her back in my lap. She doesn't fit in my lap anymore.  Love their airplane ears!!






Monster again. She's not very photogenic unless I'm holding her. Too big for that now, too! LOL






One of the bucks. I really like this one! He's a good looking boy. (Can't keep them all, can't keep them all... ) LOL






He's obviously a bit more photogenic than Monster! Again, LOVE their ears!






Buck checking out my big male cat, Biscuit (short for Seabiscuit.) He's 14lbs, almost as heavy as Hope and long bodied. BIG kitty. The buck did sniff him, but he moved too fast and it came out blurry. My cats are NOT amused w/ the bunnies at all, they're scared of them. LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 30, 2011)

Such cute pictures, Monster is adorable.


----------



## amdfarm (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, Dave! I'm glad someone is still enjoying my photo updates.  So thanks for that, too!

I won't argue about Monster. She is very adorable and so darn sweet.

More pics. Took them to their new outdoor pen for play time last week and they had a ball.

Monster!! She's more photogenic outside. She binkied and ran laps, but always came to check in w/ me before playing more. So funny.







Popeye!! The boys were all over the place and wouldn't sit still long enough for pics. Hope was scared to death of being out there. She thought she was going to get eaten. She freaked out while out there and about gave me a heart attack. But she's fine.






Popeye!! I love this little girl, too. She'll be going home w/ the buck's owner in a couple weeks... it's going to be hard to see them go.  So that means, I get to keep Monster! They're going to get tattooed also, the poor things. lol






I have some cute pics of Lilly I'll share in her thread w/ the others I added last week. She's so comical. A true Elop! 


P.S. They are 8 weeks old today!! May 4th.


----------



## TinysMom (May 4, 2011)

I love the photos....my litter is 3 1/2 weeks old and I can hardly wait till they get to that age.

I'm so glad you get to keep Monster- I was hoping it would work out that way.


----------



## amdfarm (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, Peg!! Got any new pics of your monsters? LOL I really liked the 3-5 wk age range. So cute at that age, still cute now, but getting almost too big to be considered cute. hehe

Yes, I'm very happy I get to keep Monster. I just love that little doe. Full of personality. Took her to the 4H meeting Monday evening to show how much they'd grown and they were shocked it was the same litter. They've more than doubled their size in a month. I carried her around, as she seems to prefer that. Then I set her down at my feet to hop around and she would NOT leave my feet! She stayed right on my shoes... I tapped her butt to get her to hop away and she refused. A few minutes later, she jumped up on my legs like a toddler holding out their arms to be picked up... so I obliged and picked her up just like a toddler and she snuggled right back into my arms. She has me well trained. Such a mama's girl.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 5, 2011)

oh I love it when Becky does that. How could you ever look into a little bunny face and not pick them up? "pweese momma, i'm scawerd"


----------



## Jynxie (May 6, 2011)

AWEH, adorable!


----------



## CCWelch (May 9, 2011)

I am glad you get to keep monster...so what will her tattoo be MNSTR?


----------



## amdfarm (May 10, 2011)

You're right, Brandy, I couldn't resist her wanting me to pick her up. At least she likes being held. Hope doesn't care for it, but I still do it just to annoy her. 

Thanks, Carley!

Me, too, Corely!!  MNSTR is a great idea, then I won't even have to think of any numbers, MNSTR is long enough. She's had an "M" in her ear since she was about 4-5weeks old so I could tell her from everyone else. Now I know just by looking and when she comes up to me or tries to jump out of the hutch every time I open it. Every. Single. Time. Then she gets mad when I don't let her jump out and stop her.

They'll be 9 weeks old tomorrow! I'm going to start weaning this week! My babies are growing up.


----------



## amdfarm (May 13, 2011)

I'm weaning the kids today!! I'm just going to take Hope away from them so they're not stressed from leaving the hutch. Hope will be living on my porch until my other half gets the other hutch built. 

They're 9 weeks and 2 days old today. And SOOOO BIG!


----------



## TinysMom (May 13, 2011)

I bet Hope will be glad to get away from them by now. Was she still nursing them?


----------



## amdfarm (May 14, 2011)

Well I never got it done! Cleaning my porch has become its own task, which I HATE!  It's more like a storage room than a porch so I have to find where to put the crap that's in there before I can really get it cleaned out and somewhat bunny proofed temporarily. This weekend for sure though. It needs to be done. They're getting too old to still be on her and she'll be a year old on June 3rd. Although she is VERY tolerable of them and has been a wonderful mother. Super thankful for that.

I don't think she's nursing them anymore, but then I never saw her nurse them when they were tiny either. She's sneaky about it. I haven't felt her teats lately to see if she's got milk or not. And her kids haven't bothered her for some time for milk so I doubt they are. I think she weaned them herself.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2011)

I have always let the kits be weaned like that also, mom knows when.


----------



## amdfarm (May 31, 2011)

Kinda of a bittersweet day Sunday... took three of my baby bucks to a friends. She bought one, so took three for her to pick from. She's bunny sitting and taking the other two to a show next weekend to sell/show for me. She's been so awesome in helping me get some good rabbits to show/breed. She's also tattooing them, doing their pedigrees and registering them for me. Bunny friends are GREAT!!! 

So all that is left here at home is Hope, two does (Monster and Popeye) and one little buck for Flemish. I know their will be more in time, but I miss the little buggers!! Not so little anymore though. They're HUGE! Twice the size of my friend's Dutch! LOL

Hope will be one year on June 3rd! The day we leave for Colorado for a short vacation. So happy early Birthday Miss Hope!


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 3, 2011)

Which show is she taking them to?


----------



## amdfarm (Jun 3, 2011)

Oskaloosa maybe? She's not sure she's going or not now.


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 3, 2011)

It is going to be hot. A stressful showing day for the buns that's for sure.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love them! What a great story you have told here.


----------

